# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Tuberkulozi

## Leandra

Nuk e di nese ka ndonje emer tjeter pervec kesaj.  Dua te di si mund te marresh semundjen e tuperkulozes, cilat jane shenjat dhe pasojet e saj dhe si mund mjekohet, te sherohet.

Ju lutem kam shume nevoje per keto informacione, faleminderit Leandra.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Leandra, 

S'kam shume kohe por TB (tuberculosis) eshte kryesisht semundje e mushkerive dhe fitohet nepermjet ajrit...nga fryma, nga kolla, teshtitja etj. Shkaku eshte nje bacterie ne familjen e Mycobacterium (mycobacterium tuberculosis) qe nepermjet frymemarrjes shkon ne mushkeri.

Ti me dukesh shume e stresuar, por duhet ta dish se shume nga ne qe kemi kaluar femijerine ne Shqiperi, kemi qene ne kontakt me dike me TB dhe prandaj sa here na bejne testin e tuberculosis (duhet te kujtohet qe ne tetevjecare na e masnin me vizore sasine pulles ne krah) ne dalim pozitive. Tani ky test pozitiv(diametri i pulles me i madh se 10 mm) s'do te thote qe ne jemi te semure me TB; do te thote vetem qe kemi qene eksposuar ndaj ketij antigjeni (trupi te huaj) ne nje faze te jetes sone.

Qe ta konfirmojne nese pacienti ka TB, ky test duhet te pasohet me X-ray of the chest (e kraharorit) dhe aty shikohen nese mushkerite jane te pastra. Sepse TB sulmon mushkerite duke krijuar cavitary lesions (s'e di si quhet ne shqip) ne pjesen e siperme te mushkerive sepse kjo bacterie vdes per ajer.

Nese X-ray eshte within normal limits, atehere, do te te japin nje ilac profilaktik per 6 muaj. Isoniazid apo dhe Rifampin (ose kombinim i te dyve) megjithese s'me kujtohet mire. Kjo eshte qe te sigurohesh qe s'do te zhvillosh TB.

Keta persona qe jane pozitive per tuberculin test por kane negative chest X ray, keshtu do mbeten pergjithmone; prandaj s'duhet ta bejne me ate testin e TB....prandaj ruaji rekordet.

Nese pacienti vuan nga TB, atehere do te kete humbje peshe, djersitje gjate nates, ethe, dhe gjak ne peshtyme. Keto paciente i fusin ne dhoma te izoluara ku pastrimi i ajrit te dhomes behet nepermjet nje vakumi qe del nga siper spitalit. Ilacet qe sot per sot perdoren per TB jane RESPIration  :buzeqeshje: 
Rifampin
Ethambutol
Streptomycin
Pyrazinamide
Isoniazid

Shpresoj te te hyje ne pune ky informacion. Mos u shqeteso, dhe une jam tuberculin positive  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leandra

Faleminderit shume per pergjigjen.  Kete semundje se kam une, por sapo morem pergjigjen e testit per nje njeri timin shume te afert, se ka mundesi te kete tuberculosis dhe sigurisht jam shume e shqetesuar sepse me mire ta kisha une sesa ai person.  Sapo isha ne nje weside ku lexova te njejten pergjigje.

Nje pyetje tjeter kisha une, po nese kjo semundje te kete mberritur ne mushkeri, ka ndonje kure per te??

Shume, shume faleminderit Leandra.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Leandra,

Nese ka infectim te mushkerive, ky ka dy faza; primary dhe secondary TB. 
Ne fazen e pare, shikohen ca si topa ne pjesen e poshteme te mushkerive dhe keto quhen Ghon Complex. Kjo faze eshte zakonisht ne femije.
Ne fazen e dyte, ke keto cavitary lesions ne pjesen e siperme te mushkerise. Kjo eshte zakonisht ne nje te rritur.
Tani, te dyja keto faza mund ta cojne pacientin ne vdekje. Dhe tuberkulozi ne faza te avancuara, fillon e shkon ne veshka (miliary TB) apo dhe ne tru.

Ilacet t'i thashe me siper. Me fal se me duket s'e mbaj mend mire por per prophylaxis me duket se perdorin vetem INH; kurse kur je i semure perdorin kombinacion te atyre ilaceve (RESPI). Varet se cfare vendos mjeku.
Por te gjitha keto ilace te shkaterrojne melcine. Te japin Hepatitis dhe prandaj pacientit gjithmone i merret gjak (njehere ne dy jave me duket) per te pare se si jane enzimat e melcise.

Sa vjec eshte ky person? Dhe a ka ndonje simptome nga ato te mesipermet (ethe, humbje peshe, djerse naten, gjak ne peshtyme)? Si u zbulua se mund te kete TB? Thjesht incidentalisht apo shkoi tek mjeku sepse kishte ndonje ankese apo se iu desh ky test per pune apo shkolle?

Hajt mos u merzit se ishalla s'ka gje. Po chest X ray kur do ia bejne?

----------


## Leandra

Nese ke ndonje informacion tjeter mos nguro te mi dergosh si ketu apo ne mp. 
Shume faleminderit.

----------


## Zani

Mis komplimente per kontributet e hollesishme.Duket qe e ke me pasion mjekesine.
Desha te them dicka ne lidhje me testin Mantu' -Mendel.
Ne kl te 4 kur ma bene mua,sme mbeti asnje shenje fare.Dmth skisha qene kurre ne kontakt me TBC sepse femijerine e kisha kaluar ne nje zone malore.Mjeket pastaj me bene vaksinen e TBC duke ma bere testin pozitiv pergjithmone.Ne Evrope ky vaksinim nuk behet me per gjithe ato shkaqe qe spo i shkruj.

Konkluzioni: Mos u trembni nese ju del testi pozitiv.Nuk mjafton ky per te thene qe je i  infektuar.

----------


## Reina

Turbekulozin e kalova para dy vjetesh.  Ne fillim ben vaksinen e turbekulozit te shikojn po del pozitive do te thote ke bakterian e turbekulozit.  Te informohen po e ke aktive fillon te besh x-rays, te shikojn mushkrite per arsyen se kjo semundje ndikon tek mushkrite.  Pacientet qe i del testi i TB pozitive duhet te ken shume kujdes per arsyen se n.q.f imuniteti i tyre dobesohet eshte reziku me i madh te infektohesh me turbekuloz.

----------


## _CAPKENE_

ska asgje per tu shqecuar leandra sepse pothuajse te gjith shqiptarve ti besh testin e tuberkulozit asnje nuk del negativ. un dua te di vec dicka  cfar e bashkon tuberkulozin me hepatitin b?

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Nese X-ray eshte within normal limits, atehere, do te te japin nje ilac profilaktik per 6 muaj. Isoniazid apo dhe Rifampin (ose kombinim i te dyve) megjithese s'me kujtohet mire. Kjo eshte qe te sigurohesh qe s'do te zhvillosh TB.
> 
> Keta persona qe jane pozitive per tuberculin test por kane negative chest X ray, keshtu do mbeten pergjithmone; prandaj s'duhet ta bejne me ate testin e TB....prandaj ruaji rekordet.



Përshëndetje.


Para 4 vjetësh dhe mua testi më doli pozitiv , pra mantuja 17 mm , dhe ndonëse radiografitë si dhe analizat e gjakut ishin negative m'u desh të mjekohesha për 6 muaj me Rimifon shoqëruar me nje tjeter medikament kunder efekteve dytësore.

Kur pyeta në SHqipëri, si ishte  e mundur , që ne që jemi vaksinuar që në  fëmijëri kundër turbekulozit të ishim pozitiv në test , dikush u mundua të më sqaronte se shkaku ishte pikërisht vaksinimi i tepërt, pra sipas teorisë së tij i binte që të na ishte injektuar  më shumë seç duhej bakterie për antitrup a diçka  e tillë dhe ndaj rezultati ishte i tillë. 
Pra, nëse kjo vërtetohet i bie që të gjithë ata shqiptarë të vaksinuar atë kohë të kenë testin pozitiv?! 

Sot që po lexoj këtë temë m'u kujtua si disi kjo histori dhe do doja të dija nëse dikush ka më shumë njohuri mbi vaksinimin e dikurshëm në Shqipëri, sepse sinqerisht mua më lë pak perpleks ky problemi i mantuve pozitive në komunitetin tonë. 
Duke bërë krahasimin me bashkëmoshatarët ne perëndim i bie që këta as janë vaksinuar aq shumë sa ne kundër turbekulozit , por dhe as kanë shenja si en që jemi ngopur me vaksina të tilla. 

Shpresoj të kem ndonjë informacion të saktë nga ndonjë profesionel/e që njeh këtë problem për të kuptuar më shumë. 

Ju përshëndes 

Elna.

----------


## ATMAN

> Nuk e di nese ka ndonje emer tjeter pervec kesaj.  Dua te di si mund te marresh semundjen e tuperkulozes, cilat jane shenjat dhe pasojet e saj dhe si mund mjekohet, te sherohet.
> 
> Ju lutem kam shume nevoje per keto informacione, faleminderit Leandra.


leandra e vetjma menyre per tu mbrojtur eshte vaksinimi , por duhet te kesh parasysh se vaksinimi eshte i nje afati te percaktuar pra vaksina me te cilen ti po vaksinohesh nuk eshte pa limite kohore , ka nje afat per cdo lloj vaksine , dhe ketu nuk ben perjashtim edhe vaksina e tuberkulozit

une personalisht jam vaksinuar nga tuberkulozi ne kohen kur isha ushtar , dhe kur u vaksinova me kujtohet se ai mjeku na tha se vaksina qe po benim ne kishte nje afat prej 10-12 vjet pra mbas ketij afati ne ishin perseri te predispozuar te infektoheshim nga virusi i tuberkulozit 

por duhet edhe te kesh parasysh se edhe cilesia e vaksinave ndryshon ne baze te cilesise dhe te vendit se ku prodhohen , une dyshoj se shume vaksina qe ne kemi bere ne kohen e monizmit ne shqiperi kane qene te nje cilesie shume te dobet ,per te mos thene se ishin te skaduara 

rreceta fikse te dhena  njehere e pergjithmone per semundje te tilla  nuk ka,une 
mendoj se nje higjene personale dhe nje ambjent i paster atje ku jeton dhe punon ti , si dhe  nje konsulte e rregullt mjeksore , eshte ilaci me i mire ne te tilla probleme

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Përshëndetje.Para 4 vjetësh dhe mua testi më doli pozitiv , pra mantuja 17 mm , dhe ndonëse radiografitë si dhe analizat e gjakut ishin negative m'u desh të mjekohesha për 6 muaj me Rimifon shoqëruar me nje tjeter medikament kunder efekteve dytësore.
> 
> Kur pyeta në SHqipëri, si ishte  e mundur , që ne që jemi vaksinuar që në  fëmijëri kundër turbekulozit të ishim pozitiv në test , dikush u mundua të më sqaronte se shkaku ishte pikërisht vaksinimi i tepërt, pra sipas teorisë së tij i binte që të na ishte injektuar  më shumë seç duhej bakterie për antitrup a diçka  e tillë dhe ndaj rezultati ishte i tillë. 
> Pra, nëse kjo vërtetohet i bie që të gjithë ata shqiptarë të vaksinuar atë kohë të kenë testin pozitiv?! 
> 
> Sot që po lexoj këtë temë m'u kujtua si disi kjo histori dhe do doja të dija nëse dikush ka më shumë njohuri mbi vaksinimin e dikurshëm në Shqipëri, sepse sinqerisht mua më lë pak perpleks ky problemi i mantuve pozitive në komunitetin tonë. 
> Duke bërë krahasimin me bashkëmoshatarët ne perëndim i bie që këta as janë vaksinuar aq shumë sa ne kundër turbekulozit , por dhe as kanë shenja si en që jemi ngopur me vaksina të tilla. 
> 
> Shpresoj të kem ndonjë informacion të saktë nga ndonjë profesionel/e që njeh këtë problem për të kuptuar më shumë. 
> ...


Elna, une s'jam specialiste e kesaj fushe por po te jap mendimin tim:
BCG vaccine eshte vaksine qe perdoret shpesh ne vendet e botes ku kontakti me njerez nga TB eshte i larte. Behet zakonisht ne femije per t'i mbrojtur nga TB. Kjo vaccine eshte thjesht nje tip i gjalle i nje bakterie (Mycobacterium Tuberculosis) qe injektohet ne trup dhe te le ate tatuazhin e perjetshem  :buzeqeshje:  Prania e ketyre trupave te huaj (antigens) ne trupat tane e ben organizmin te krijoje kundertrupa (antibodies). Keto kundertrupa jane si ushtare qe nuk harrojne kurre qe e kane pare dikur armikun TB  :buzeqeshje:  Nese nje dite prej ditesh ti do jesh ne kontakt me dike qe ka Tuberkulozin, antitrupat e tu te memories per TB shumefishohen dhe fillojne ta luftojne. 
Tani, per te diktuar nese nje person ka qene i ekspozuar me ane te ajrit me bacteriet e TB ose ka TB, behet PPD test. Ky eshte testi qe behet ne parakrah dhe qe na e masnin me vizore njehere e njekohe  :buzeqeshje:   Nese diametri i pulles eshte me i madh se 10mm, atehere kjo tregon se organizmi ka krijuar kundertrupa ndaj TB (dmth, ose ke qene i ekspozuar ndaj dikujt me TB, ose ke qene vaksinuar, ose ke TB.) Prandaj ata qe te kane thene qe je PPD + se te kane injektuar me shume se c'duhet vaccine eshte teori e pavertete.

Une psh, e di qe jam PPD + se jam vaksinuar ne shqiperi kur isha femije, dhe puna me detyron cdo 6 muaj qe te tregoj PPD results midis rezultateve per semundje te tjera. Por meqenese jam PPD + une s'e bej mantoux test sepse do jete gjithmone + (dmth, une kam antitrupa kunder TB).  Prandaj per te treguar nese kam TB apo jo, vec paraqes CXR (grafine e mushkerive) dhe jam ok. Gjithashtu, une i kam pire ilacet profilaktike njehere, kshu qe nuk kualifikohem. Ka ndodhur qe m'i kane dhene ilacet prape por une s'i kam pire. Fundi i fundit, jemi ne ato qe kemi fjalen e fundit, se te jete per mjeket, te mbushin me ilace, sepse kane frike mos perfundojne ne burg.

----------


## angeldust

Ne rastet qe di une, sepse kam relativisht shume emigrante ne klase dhe ju doli testi i lekures pozitiv, ata refuzuan te merrnin ilacet qe ju jepnin infermieret atje, se jane dhe ilace te rrezikshme dreqet. Te stresojne shume melcine.

Keshtu qe per kedo qe eshte vaksinuar, nqs. beni kete test dhe ju del skin test pozitiv duhet te refuzoni te merrni ato ilace qe ju japin, dhe te beni radiografine e mushkerise.

Le te thone c'te duan infermieret, se ne kete rast e teprojne me "proceduren" (mendimi im).

Shendet.

----------


## ATMAN

> Nuk e di nese ka ndonje emer tjeter pervec kesaj.  Dua te di si mund te marresh semundjen e tuperkulozes, cilat jane shenjat dhe pasojet e saj dhe si mund mjekohet, te sherohet.
> 
> Ju lutem kam shume nevoje per keto informacione, faleminderit Leandra.




Tuberkulozi eshte nje nga semundjet ngjitese me te vjetra, qe eshte pershkruar per here te pare ne shekullin e 3te para eres sone,nga nje mjek kinez.Gjerat kane ndryshuar shume ne vitet e fundit dhe sot njohim hollesira per shkakun e semundjes, menyren e trasmetimit dhe mjekimin e saj.



Cfare eshte tuberkulozi?    


Tuberkulozi eshte semundje ngjitese dhe eshte kaqee lashte sa dhe njeriu. Mund te demtoje te gjitha organet e njeriut dhe eshte shkaktare per numrin me te madh te vdekjeve vjetore midis semundjeve ngjitese. Cdo vit ne gjith boten vdesin 3-4000000 popull nga te cilet 500.000 jane femije.





Me perparimin qe ka bere shkenca ne mjekesi, tuberkulozi pas 1985 paraqitet me shume kercenuese ne gjithe boten. Zona me probleme serioze te tuberkulozit eshte Afrika, Azia, dhe Amerika e Jugut, vendet e B.S dhe te Evropes Lindore,ku bejme pjese edhe ne. Percjellja e tuberkulozit ne vendet e zhvilluara behet me ane te emigranteve,te cilet ishin te semure ose te infektuar ne vendet e tyre dhe shfaqen semundjen ne vendet qe shkuan dhe qe punojne.

Kushtet e keqija te jetes, puna e ashper, dieta jo e pershtatshme dhe stresi qe u shfaq nga braktisja e atdheut dhe mundimi per tu pershtatur ne vendin e ri, perbejne faktoret qe ndikojne ne zhvillimin e tuberkulozit ne njeriun e rritur. 





  Shkaku dhe transmetimi i tuberkulozit    


Tuberkulozi eshte nje semundje e trasheguar, por shkaktohet nga nje mikrob qe quhet mykobakteri i tuberkulozit, ose ndryshe bacili Koch. Eshte nje mikrob qe shumezohet shume ngadale, prandaj edhe semundja nuk shfaqet menjehere mbas infektimit sic ndodh me mikrobe te tjera,por shume vone.Jeton per disa ore ne toke ose ne dyshemen e dhomes ose ne orendite, enet e guzhines (pirunje, luge, pjata) por infektimi behet ne rreth 98% te rasteve nga mushkerite, me frymemarje nepermjet sperklave qe nxjerr i semuri i rritur.





Infektimi i femijve ndodh gjithmone nga nje i rritur i semure me tuberkuloz, i cili nxjerre shume mikrobe me kolle,teshtitje, kenge, ose me te folur.Dhomat e mbyllura pa diell dhe pa ajrosje te mire jane vende te pershtatshme per te infektuar femijen.

75% e femijve infektohen nga persona te ambjentit familjar, prinder, gjysher, te afermit dhe 25% infektohen nga vizitore te ndryshem.

Femijet qe jane semure me tuberkuloz nuk ngjisin semundjen, per kete arsye nuk kerkohet te merren masa per mbrojtjen e femijve te tjere, me te cilet mund te luajne, te hane, te flene bashke. ¡e raste te rralla ku nje i rritur mund te transmetoj tuberkulozin do terheqi vemendjen e mjekut. 





  Nga momenti i infektimit deri tek semundja e tuberkulozit    


Futja e mikrobit ne organizem deri ne zhvillimin e plote te tij zgjatë11-12 jave.Ne kete faze, zbulimi i mikrobit behet me proven e lekures mantu, qe behet ne doren e femijes. Kjo prove quhet pozitive n.q.se. ne vendin e injeksionit (gjilperes) mbas 48-72 oresh shfaqet nje pllake e kuqe e forte me madhesi te barabarte ose me te madhe nga 1cm.Semundja mund te shfaqettek femijet gjate muajve qe vijne,ose viteve te ardhshem. Por rreziku qendron gjate gjithe jetes, n.q.se.nuk behet mjekimi parandalues perkates. Femijet qe do infektohen ne moshen me te vogel se 5 vjec dhe vecanerisht ne moshen 12 muajshe ndodhen ne nje rrezik te madh per te shfaqur semundje, bile forma te renda sic eshte minigjiti, shperndarja ne te gjitha organet (tuberkulozi miliar), ose tuberkulozi i kockave, ose i veshkave. Per fat te mire keto forma te tuberkulozit ne Greqi perfaqesojne vetem 6%. Pjesa tjeter 94% i perket mushkerive dhe gjendrave limfatike te mushkerive.

Shenjat kur semundja prek mushkerite mund te jene temperature jo e larte zakonisht, zgjatja e temperatures me shume se nje jave, kolle e lehte, mungese oreksi, lodhje e shpejte dhe renje e lehte ne peshe d.m th.shenja te pergjithshme qe mund te vihen re ne shume semundje. Me shume nga 50% e femijve nuk shfaqin shenja, pervec femijve deri ne 1 vjec qe pothuajse te gjithe semuren. 

Diagnoza behet me proven e lekures mantu,radiografi e mushkerive dhe me zbulimin e nje te rrituri te semure ne ambientin e femijes. 





  Kerkimi i te semurit me tuberkuloz qe infektoj femijen    






Ky kerkim duhet te behet me pergjegjesi te vecante dhe eshte e domosdoshme per ne ndihma nga prinderit e femijes. Duke pasur parasysh qe: -nje i semure me tuberkuloz mund te transmetoj tuberkulozin 6-8muaj para se te semuret dhe te shfaqe shenja, duhet te kontrollohen te gjithe te rriturit me radiografite e mushkerive dhe moshat me te vogla qe jane ne kontakt me femijen te kontrollohen me Mantu+ radio grafi te mushkerive. Te gjithe femijet e tjere, qe jane ne kontakt me femijen qe eshte infektuar, duhet te bejne Mantoux dhe n.q. se.eshte negative (nuk eshte skuqur) duhet ta perserisin pas 3 muajsh, sepse eshte e mundur te infektohen nga i njejti shkak por me vone. Kerkimi i kurimit perben nje veprim te rendesishem ne luften kunder tuberkulozit dhe ka per qellim te ndaloje transmetimin e sémundjes, te pushoj infektimi i femijes ose femijeve te tjere dhe te ndihmohet i semuri. Pervec personave te ambientit familjar kontrollojme dhe shoket dhe te afermit, qe kane kontakt te ngushte me femijen. Persona me shume te ndjeshem jane te rriturit me probleme ne mushkeri, me probleme ne zemer, me semundje sheqeri (diabet), ata qe jane te operuar ne stomak, ata qe vuajne nga kanceri ose me sida. Per cfaredo lloj shenje duhet te na informoni per tju dhene keshillat e duhura. Mjekimi i menjehershem i te rriturve me tuberkuloz te cone zakonisht ne nderprerjen e transmetimit te semundjes brenda 2-3 javesh. 





  Trajtimi parandalues dhe mjekimi    


Trajtimi parandalues i femijes qe thjesht eshte infektuar, ashtu edhe mjekimi i femijes qe eshte semure behet me ilace. Kemi ne dispozicion ilace me rezultate te mira, qe kane shume pak efekte anesore (nderlikime) tek femijet.Zgjedhim kombinim ilacesh qe jane te sigurta per shendetin e femijve dhe mundohemi te shkurtojme periudhen e mjekimit sa me shume 





te jete e mundur. Ilacet jepen te gjitha bashke sipas keshillave tona. Disa femije jane te veshtire ne marjen e ilaceve. Perfundimisht te gjithe binden te marrin ilacet e tyre dhe kjo varet shume nga aftesia e prinderve dhe durimi i tyre per te bindur femijen. N.q.se.keni ndonje problem ju lutemi komunikoni me ne. Mos beni asnje ndryshim ne kombinimin, ose ne sasine e ilaceve, pa kerkuar mendimin tone.Ne raste te rralla kur femija ka te vjella mbas marrjes se ilaceve, ka te perziera ose shfaq njolla te kuqe ne lekure komunikoni me ne. N.q.se.keni harruar te na thoni se femija merr dhe ilace te tjera, ju lutemi te na informoni.Zbatimi i rregullt i keshillave tona te cone ne sherimin e plote te femijes, mos zbatimi i rregullave (mjekimi jo i drejte) eshte me e keqe se sa mos mjekimi. Mikrobi krijon rezistence ndaj ilaceve, n.q. se ilacet nuk jepen ne rregull atehere mjekimi eshte shume i veshtire. Keto keshilla te mjekut jane shume te rendesishme kur behet fjale per mjekimin e te rriturve dhe per kete arsye duhet te zbatohen me perpikmeri keto keshilla.

Te gjitha format e tuberkulozit kurohen plotesisht, mjafton qe mjekimi te jepet nga mjeke specialist dhe te semuret te binden. 





  Jeta e femijes gjate periudhes se parandalimit ose te mjekimit    


Me perjashtim te formave te renda te tuberkulozit qe jane te rralla dhe per te cilat do tju japim keshilla te vecanta, femija gjate periudhes se mjekimit jeton normalisht, sikurse jetonte perpara se te shfaqej semundja. Ushqehet, fle, luan dhe stervitet normalisht. 





N.q se do semuret nga ndonje semundje tjeter e zakonshme mund te marri ilace pa nderprere mjekimin e tuberkulozit. N.q.se semuret nga ndonje semundje e rende ju lutemi te na njoftoni. 

Programi i vaksinimit te femijes nuk nderpritet, me perjashtim te vaksines se turbekulozit (BCG). 

N.q. se eshte e nevojshme te nderpritet programi i vaksinave per 1- 2 muaj, ate do ta vleresojme ne.

Mundohuni te jeni te rregullt ne takimin tuaj qe eshte shkruar ne karten e bardhe qe ju kemi dhene dhe te keni gjithmone me vete te gjitha radiografite qe keni bere me pare.

Nuk eshte e nevojshme te mbyllni takim ne spital per viziten e ardhshme. Takimi eshte i shkruar ne karten tuaj. N.q. se nuk keni kuptuar mire disa nga keshillat tona, mos nguroni te pyesni perseri deri sa te jeni plotesisht te sqaruar.

N.q. se gjate vizites ne kliniken tone keni probleme me punen tuaj, ju lutemi te na e thoni ne fillim qe te futeni te paret pa rradhe. 

Se fundi n.q. se keni probleme ne blerjen e ilaceve, ju lutemi duhet te njoftoni mjekun qe ju ndjek femijen qe te gjej ndonje zgjidhje. 





  Vaksina kunder tuberkulozit (BCG)    


Efektet anesore te vaksines nuk jane serioze. Mund te shfaqet nje ulcer e vogel (gerryerje, grope) qe vonohet te mbyllet deri ne 6-7 jave. Zmadhimi i gjendrave ne sqetull ose ne qafe ne ate ane qe eshte bere vaksina. Por duhet tju theksojme qe eshte nje vaksine qe nuk ofron mbrojtje te plote si vaksinat e tjera. Nje femije i vaksinuar mund te semuret nga tuberkulozi dhe per kete arsye n.q. se ndodhet nje i rritur me tuberkuloz ne ambjentin tuaj duhet te kontrollohen edhe femijet e vaksinuar. 





  Mbrojtja e femijes qe erdhi ne kontakt me tuberkulozin    


Kjo keshille u jepet femijve qe erdhen ne kontakt me ndonje te semure me tuberkuloz dhe prova e lekures (mantu) eshte negative d. m. th. Nuk eshte skuqur.

Mos u nxitoni te beni menjehere vaksinen e tuberkulozit, sepse femija duhet te rikontrollohet pas 3 muajsh. Ne kete periudhe duhet te japim mjekim parandalues. Perqindja e kesaj mbrojtje eshte rreth 65% dhe eshte e rendesishme per kete femije ta zbatoje rregullisht. Nenkuptohet qe: -femija largohet nga zona e infektuar, per aq kohe sa shihet e nevojshme nga mjeket kurues te te semurit te rritur.

----------


## bube3

Desha te di per smundje e tuberkulozit ose tb nese munde dikush te me trego dicka me detajishe.Sepse une dicka di se eshte nje smundje e mushkrive.Kame lexuar ketu ne forum dhe ishte shume e sqarua mire. Po desha te dij dicka me ne detaj pershembull pas sherimi a mundet te paraqite perseri, pasoj e aty njeri nga kjo semundje etjera. 
Me respekt
Ju falemenderi per mirkuptimin.

----------


## Falco115

> Nuk e di nese ka ndonje emer tjeter pervec kesaj.  Dua te di si mund te marresh semundjen e tuperkulozes, cilat jane shenjat dhe pasojet e saj dhe si mund mjekohet, te sherohet.
> 
> Ju lutem kam shume nevoje per keto informacione, faleminderit Leandra.



Tuberkuloza eshte semundje ngjitese, e cila perhapet nga nje person ne tjetrin permes ajrit.Shkaktar i tuberkulozit eshte bakteria e quajtur Mycobacterium Tuberculosis.Kjo semundje zakonisht sulmon mushkrite, por mund te ndodh qe te sulmoj edhe organe tjera si trurin, veshkat, gjendrrat limfatike, organet gjenitale-urinare etj.Personi i semur nga TBC kur kollitet, teshtitet,qesh ,flet etj. perhap ne ambientin perreth mikrobet e tuberkulozit, keshtu njerzit qe qendrojne afer mund te thithin keto bakterie dhe te infektohen.Grupi me i rrezikuar per tu infektuar jane personat me sistem te dobet imunologjik si psh;
Te semuarit nga diabeti, kanceri, nga semundjet e renda te veshkave.
Femijet e vegjel dhe te moshuarit. 
Njerzit qe jan ne kontakt me te semurin.
Njerzit e infektuar me HIV-virusin.
Njerzit te cilet marrin droge ne menyre intravenoze-narkomanet etj.
Tuberkulozi nuk eshte semundje trasheguese,cdo njeri mund te semuret nga TBC, mikrobet e TBC nganjeher mund te qendrojne te gjalla ne ajer per disa ore, posacerisht ne vende te mbyllura ku nuk ka ajer te fresket.Ajri i paster dhe drita e diellit nuk i lejojne mikrobet e TBC te jetojne gjate, ajri i paster i shperndan mikrobet ndersa drita e diellit i mbyt ato.
Shenjat klinike kryesore te TBC jane;
-Kolle qe zgjat 3 jave e me teper.
-Dhembje ne gjoks.
-Kollitje me gjak dhe kelbaze prej thellsise se mushkrive
-Dobesi apo ndjenje e lodhjes se tepert.
-Humbje peshe.
-Mungese apetiti.
-Te dridhura dhe ethe.
-Djersitje ne gjume etj...
Nese ndonje nga keto simptoma zgjate me shume se 3 jave ,atehere  duhet paraqit sa me pare te mjeku .Nese mjeku dyshon ne tuberkuloz ateher ai person duhet sa me pare te dergohet ne institucionin me te afert shendetsor per tu testuar.Mjeku ose infermierja e ben testimin e gjakut dhe kelbazes qe nxirret me ane te kollitjes, si dhe behet incizimi i kraherorit me rreze rentgeni.Nese ky testim del pozitiv ateher duhet derguar ne spitalin perkates per mjekim.
TBC eshte semundje e sherueshme, me rendesi per mjekimin e kesaj semundje eshte zbulimi i hershem i semundjes , gje qe  mundeson sherimin me kohe dhe i zvogelon mundesite qe i semuri te perhap semundjen ne rrethin e afert familjar dhe ne shoqeri ne pergjithesi.I semuri nga TBC mund te infektoi brenga disa muajve 10-15 njerz ne familje apo njerz qe ka kontakt me ta, prandaj duke kerkuar ndihme mjeksore i ndihmijme vetvetes dhe shoqeris qe na rrethon.
Per tu mjekuar me sukses dhe ne kohe sa me te shkurter e njekohesisht per te mos rreziku njerzit qe kemi kontakt me ta, mjekimi duhet te behet sipas menyres DOTS qe e ka kuptimine mjekimit koheshkurter nen mbikqyrjen e puntorit shendotsor apo antarit te familjes.Menjeher pas verifikimit te semundjes mjekimi fillon ne spital dhe detyrimisht duhet qendruar aty 2 muaj, pastaj vazhdohet ne shtepi edhe 4-6 muaj.Gjate qendrimit 2 muaj ne spital i semuri merr keto barna;
Isonijazidi
Rifampicina
Pyrazinamidi
Ethambutoli ose Streptomicina.
Duke perdorur kombinimin e ketyre barnave do te arrihet efekti me i mire ne shkaterrimin e bakterive te tuberkulozit,dhe vetem pasi disa jave mjekimi  i semuri ndihet me mire dhe nuk ka mundesi te perhap semundjen te njerzit tjere.
Nese i semuri nuk i merr me rregull keto barna do te jete i veshtire apo i pamundur sherimi i ti, mund te mbetet i semure per nje kohe te gjate, barnat mund te mos kene efekt dhe si pasoj duhet marre barna tjera, te cilat kane me shume efekte anesore.
Shumica e te semurve i marrin barnat pa problem, por nuk duhet harruar se cdo bar mund te shkaktoje efekte anesore, perfshire ketu edhe tabletat kunder TBC.,andaj i semuri apo dikush tjeter qe eshte ne perkujdesje te ti duhet ti tregoj punetorit shendetsor kur barnat e bejne te ndihet keq te semurin.
Mjekimi duhet te vazhdoje edhe 4 muaj te tjere ne shtepi me keto 2 lloje te barnave Izioniazid dhe Rifampicin.
Kohe pas kohe i semuri duhet te beje analizat e nevojshme te gjakut, kelbazes, urines dhe teste radiologjike per tu siguruar qe mjekimi eshte duke shkuar mire.
Per tu mbrojtur nese kemi nje antar te familjes te semur nga Tbc, hapi i pare mbrojtes eshte qe i semuri ti merr te gjitha barnat me rregull ashti si i ka te pershkruara nga mjeku, pastaj i semuri gjithmone duhet te mbuloj gojen kur kollitet, nuk guxon te peshtyje ne toke sepse me pshtyme te tij mund te infektoj njerzit perreth, faculetat qe i perdor i semuri duhet te hidhen ne qese plastike ose te digjen, mase tjeter mbrojtese shume e rendesishme eshte qe te lejohen rrezet e diellit te futen ne ambientin tone, pasi ato per 5 minuta mund te shkaterrojne nje bakterie tuberkulozi, e cila ne erresire mund te jetoj me vite.Tbc eshte semundje qe perhapet permes ajrit , prandaj higjiena e ambientit eshte shume me rendesi...
Ka shume raste ne vendiin tone qe te semurit turperohen nga kjo semundje dhe ngurrojne te shkojne per mjekim. Nuk eshte turp te semuremi nga Tbc, cdo nejri mund te semuret, eshte semundje qe nuk njef kufi, i prek shtresat e ndryshme te njerzve, mund te kane te rinje e te vjeter, te pasur e te varfer, te racave, religjioneve dhe profesioneve te ndryshme, andaj nuk eshte turp te semuremi.Turp eshte nese e fshehim semundjen dhe nuk paraqitem te mjeku, turp eshte nese nuk kemi pergjegjesi ndaj vetvetes, shendetit tone dhe te shoqerise ne pergjithesi.

----------

